# This weeks Norm



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Norm is showing how to build some jigs on this weeks web show.

http://www.newyankee.com/index.php?id=1#ecwid:category=0&mode=product&product=7916499

I like the new version of the circle cutter he made. And I'm definitely going to try out the raised panel jig.


----------

